# Testosterone levels go off the scale with holy basil



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2011)

Testosterone levels go off the scale with holy basil Holy basil, or Ocimum sanctum, is an herb that originally comes from India. In animal studies done at Sharma University of Health Sciences it sends testosterone levels so high that researchers can’t measure them. And no, they weren’t using high-tech extracts, but ordinary fresh leaves of [...]

Read More...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 13, 2011)

This is my new diet.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow, Prince I think you need to put out a Holy Basil pill with powdered leaves, no special extract or anything.  My concern is the dose you would need, that was 2 grams for a 2 kg rabbit.  Extrapolate that to someone my seize, 100 Kgs give or take, that is 100 freaking grams of basil, a lot to eat!


----------



## minimal (Jun 13, 2011)

get this shit in a bottle please!


----------



## Perdido (Jun 13, 2011)

$4.99 on Amazon. Gotta get me some LOL


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah probably would be a high dose.  I wonder of side effects if any.


----------



## RICKDAYTONA (Jun 14, 2011)

really?


----------



## Pav636 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a few shrubs of this this "Tulsi" or Holy Basil in my yard. Maybe I will give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## underdog5 (Jun 19, 2011)

works in rabbits.  any studies in humans?


----------

